# My latest build



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Well this one has been on the verge of being finished since May but... it's a long story... Anyhow, here are a few pics, and here are the specs: 24.75 scale length, one piece black walnut body, Pau Rosa fretboard, 22 frets. Compound radius 12 at the nut, 20 at the 22 fret. Cocobolo knobs, backplate cover, headstock veneer, pickup rings, jack socket, truss rod cover, and string-through backplate. Hipshot hardtail bridge, Sperzel locking tuners, and sexy pickups handwound with blue enameled wire and clear bobbins by Nicholas Cardillo Jr. (Iowa). Same spec as Bareknuckle Mules. Hot but still sweet. CTS pots, orange drop caps. Hope you enjoy...








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

The beauty and workmanship in that guitar is breathtaking! Just wow. And from the thought that went into the design, it looks like a real go-to player as well.

Is this build for a specific customer, yourself or for sale?


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

bluzfish said:


> The beauty and workmanship in that guitar is breathtaking! Just wow. And from the thought that went into the design, it looks like a real go-to player as well.
> 
> Is this build for a specific customer, yourself or for sale?


I think if I said if it was for sale I'd be breaking forum rules, but it was not built for a specific customer or for me lol


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Beautiful! I like it lots.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

That is sexy!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Very very nice, if I had any more room to hang or store another guitar I'd be all over that one.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

That is beautiful. The choices you made matching up all the components were very well thought out.


----------



## John Kingma (Jan 30, 2008)

That's a great looking guitar. Well done.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yep, "workmanship" was the first word that came to my mind,too. The neck joint is a thing of beauty. What's the total weight, if I may ask?


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

mhammer said:


> Yep, "workmanship" was the first word that came to my mind,too. The neck joint is a thing of beauty. What's the total weight, if I may ask?


Thanks! Weight is 7.2 pounds.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Beautiful.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Inspirational.


----------



## skorpian34 (Apr 25, 2013)

WOW, That is a beauty ! Ok, we need to see more of your work


----------



## FarmerTedsCBGs (Nov 24, 2014)

Yum yum, that neck joint is wicked and smooth.


----------

